# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Figura të jashtëzakonshme të sportit

## Almaaa

NIKOLLA PROFKOLA - DURRËS
http://http://www.president.al/album/10431.jpg

Nikolla Profkola, datëlindja 01.06.1948, me arsim të lartë ILKF  Basketboll. Ka filluar punë në institucionin tonë, shkolla e mesme Kombëtare Sportive "Benardina Qerraxhia" - Durrës, më 04.09.2006 si mësues në lojrat me dorë, dhe më 16.10.2006 emërohet në funksionin Nëndrejtor duke mbuluar me kontroll dhe administrim punën edukative - mësimore e stërvitore në specialitet si dhe duke dhënë mësim në lëndët e sporteve ndihmëse. 

Ka një Kurrikulum të pasur, duke patur parasysh që në vitin 1995, i është akorduar titulli Mjeshtër i Merituar Sporti i RSH nga Këshilli Kombëtar i Sporteve. Si Trainer ka fituar titullin Kampion Kombetar në basketboll për të rinj në sezonin sportive 1982  1983, 1983  1984, 1984  1985 për tre vjet radhazi me ekipin e Basketbollit të të Rinjve Lokomotiva të Durrësit. Në vitin 2010 ka merituar titullin Mësuesi i vitit 2010 për punë cilësore, të përkushtuar dhe të palodhur, për edukimin e brezit të ri me Kulture qytetare drejt vlerave të reja dhe formimin e tij me dije shkencore e të qëndrueshme, akorduar ky çmim nga DAR Durrës. Më date 22.12.2011 Presidenti i Republikës Bamir Topi i jep Urdhërin Mjeshtër i Madh me motivocionin  Për kontributin dhe vlerat e paraqitura në aktivitetet e basketbollit, si lojtar, trainer dhe specialist i mirënjohur me merita të jashtëzakonshme. me nr. Dekreti 7208. Më date 20.12.2011, Bashkia e qytetit Durrës, i akordon titullin Qytetar Nderi me motivacionin  Si një ndër Mjeshtrat më të mëdhenj të sportit, që me fuqinë e jashtëzakonshme të talentit të tij, u kthye në ikonë të Basketbollit shqiptar.

Si mësues: 

Përgatitet çdo ditë e me kujdes për zhvillimin e orës së mësimit. Në ditar planifikon me kujdes e saktë objektivat specifike dhe, gjatë orës së mësimit organizon punën për realizimin e tyre.
Shpjegon qartë e në mënyrë efiçente temat sipas planit mësimor, hap pas hapi, duke bërë pyetje e duke i shpjeguar ato me kujdes. Përdor shembuj konkretë dhe mjete didaktike. 
Përpiqet që në orën e mësimit të ketë pjesëmarrje aktive duke i nxitur nxënësit me pyetje të hapura e të menduara mire, dhe pret kohën e mjaftueshme për përgjigjet e tyre.
Përshtat metodologjinë e mësimdhënies sipas nevojave mësimore të nxënësve apo grupeve të nxënësve. Gjatë punës me nxënësit ka parasysh nivelin e nxënësve dhe organizon mësimin në mënyrë që nxënësi me nivel të dobët të ketë kuptuar mësimin. Bën punë të diferencuar me nxënës të nivelit të dobët. 
Vlerëson sistematikisht nxënësit duke përdorur edhe fletoren e veçantë.
Bashkëpunon me prindërit për ti ardhur të dy palët në ndihmë nxënësit. Ndërton mardhënie të mira komunikimi me nxënësit dhe kolegët duke i respektuar ata dhe duke kërkuar të njëjtën gjë prej tyre.

Si anëtar i drejtorisë së shkollës së mesme Kombëtare Sportive "Benardina Qerraxhia" me funksionin Nëndrejtor i specialitetit: 

Ndërton planin e punës në mënyrë që tu vijë në ndihmë mësuesve, nxënësve në orët e kontrollit operativ dhe tematik për çdo mësues në specialitet. Vëzhgon në ditë të caktuara pjesëmarrjen në mësim në orët e para dhe orët e fundit të mësimit. Vëzhgon mënyrën e arsyetimit të mungesave nga mësuesi kujdestar me A ose P. Vëzhgon nëpërmjet kontrolleve të befasishme apelin e nxënësve në fillim të orës së mësimit nga mësuesi në lendët e specialitetit. Vëzhgon planin dhe punën për përvetësimin sasior e cilësor të kurrikulës shkollore. Monitoron procesin mësimor e stërvitor nëpërmjet planit të kontrollit të Drejtorisë dhe kontrolleve të befasishme. Vëzhgon dhe miraton planet mësimore, përputhja Program  Plan  Tekst. Vëzhgon dhe monitoron procesin e kualifikimit në departamentet përkatëse. Kontrollon jo më pak se një herë në dy javë pregatitjen ditore të mësuesit (ditarin). Vëzhgon analizat për arritjet në procesin mësimor  edukativ  stërvitor që bëjnë mësuesit kujdestarë me prindër e nxënës. Monitoron procesin e veprimtarive sportive sipas kalendarëve sportive ardhur nga Federatat e ndryshme të sportit. Vëzhgon ecurinë e pranimit të nxënësve  sportistë të talentuar në ekipet e ligës superiore ose klube sportive të kategorisë së parë pas përfundimit të shkollës.

Si individ: Me plot kuptimin e fjalës është i kompletuar. Gëzon respektin e veçantë në kolektivin e punës dhe në shoqëri. Mjafton të jesh pranë tij, dhe bisedat rrjedhin këndshëm në çdo fushë. Ka hobi historinë dhe gjeografinë. Shkurt, është njeri madhështor!

----------

